# Baby Daddy??



## confusedlover (Jun 17, 2009)

Like most of you, im here to get advice as to what to do. Im a bit younger than you but that shouldnt matter. i need help. My boyfriend and i have been together for about 6 months now and i love him dearly. We have had our ups and downs but its finally coming together. Well i was recently informed that he had slept with his brothers girlfriend (ex now but not for these reasons) before him and i were even together and she became pregnant. His brother and him have always never liked eachother AT ALL. She doesnt know whose baby it is but she thinks theres a great possibility its my boyfriends. He doesnt think so but from the sounds of it, it just may be. Reguardless im always gonna have feelings for him but just knowing that he might have a baby thats not mine, gets me. Its upsetting a little bit but it was before me and him. What do i do if its his? How do i deal with the situation? Help me please.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Life is full of enough drama that I would strongly advise you to avoid men with _alley cat tendencies_ who are not sure which litter is theirs; and men who trade "cat" with their relatives.

If you do not heed my advice I am 100% ABSOLUTELY sure you will have more of your "ups and downs" with this man.

Listen to your intuition.


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

my brother-in-law is in this situation, his gf is 3 months pregnant with another mans baby, but he loves her...hes moved her in and is willing to step up and take care of her and her baby. Its not the baby's fault, its not bein asked to be brought into this world. If you truely love him, then stand by your man. It takes a real woman to care for another woman's baby. If I were in your shoes, and my husband got another girl pregnant, then I would stand by him, and support him thru it all. Its not the baby's fault.


----------



## smgmtman (Jun 15, 2009)

Lets review some straight up facts, without the heart or baby considerations.

1 To accept another mans child in many states is dooming a man to a minimum sentence of 18-23 yrs. If you are residing with the woman at birth you can be considered a support factor. If you move in at last trimester move out until baby is born, and under no circumstances ever have your name placed on birth certificate.

2 The real father will always have the romantic/sex factor with the new male, why that is my fun you are supporting. There is many a story of woman backsliding to the father. There also is the fact many of these men simply disappear knowing a man is in baby life.

There is many a horror story of good intentions gone horriably wrong.

Many sites out there for you to read up on this subject.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

amberlynn said:


> It takes a real woman to care for another woman's baby....


 This is simply not true. Many women in HER situation PUT UP WITH the "other woman's baby" because she is willing to put up with garbage from her philandering man.

The *only* thing it takes to care for another woman's baby is low expectations from a man and a willingness to be used.


----------



## smgmtman (Jun 15, 2009)

Sandy,

Lets see a post if the other woman go's for support with gusto. Then the story usually changes, now its taking money and food out of family mouths.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

confusedlover said:


> Like most of you, im here to get advice as to what to do. Im a bit younger than you but that shouldnt matter. i need help. My boyfriend and i have been together for about 6 months now and i love him dearly. We have had our ups and downs but its finally coming together. Well i was recently informed that he had slept with his brothers girlfriend (ex now but not for these reasons) before him and i were even together and she became pregnant. His brother and him have always never liked eachother AT ALL. She doesnt know whose baby it is but she thinks theres a great possibility its my boyfriends. He doesnt think so but from the sounds of it, it just may be. Reguardless im always gonna have feelings for him but just knowing that he might have a baby thats not mine, gets me. Its upsetting a little bit but it was before me and him. What do i do if its his? How do i deal with the situation? Help me please.


He cheated on you.... so whats there to be confused about. To make matters even worse, he may have impregnated another woman. You should not be asking us what to do, you should be moving on and forget him.
If he cared about you he wouldn't have been cheating.

Don't make someone a priority when they make you an option.
Get as far away from him, as quick as you can and do yourself a HUGE, MASSIVE favor and find someone worthwhile.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Sandy55 said:


> Life is full of enough drama that I would strongly advise you to avoid men with _alley cat tendencies_ who are not sure which litter is theirs; and men who trade "cat" with their relatives.
> 
> If you do not heed my advice I am 100% ABSOLUTELY sure you will have more of your "ups and downs" with this man.
> 
> Listen to your intuition.


:iagree:

and love your defination:
"a man with alley cat tendencies"...:smthumbup::lol:


----------



## MrsRutland (Jan 21, 2009)

Dna test once babies born if its his dump him you don't need that find a nice man without these complications and with more self control! respect yourself and remember that babies are for life if he already had a kid then thats different but you should aim for the boy meets girl gets married has kids story not the whole step kids and half brothers and sisters yeah it happens and thats fine but unless your madly in the love the relationship is great and it would break your heart to leave him then you can do better! Don't get into a relationship that could end up on Jeremy Kyle


----------

